# How old were you ladies and gents when you first got married?



## Mmommy1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Are you still happily married to him/her? If not, how long did it last? Did you have any kids before you were married?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs.K (Apr 12, 2012)

I married my husband when I was 21. We have been married for 8 years and still very much happy  We had one child before we got married. I got pregnant with our first when I was 19.


----------



## Mmommy1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Mrs.K said:


> I married my husband when I was 21. We have been married for 8 years and still very much happy  We had one child before we got married. I got pregnant with our first when I was 19.


This is so similar to me! We started dating at 17, had our son at 19, and married when I was 21!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Me & my husband met when I was 15 & he 18 ...and we married when I was nearing 22 and his nearing 25. We wanted a big wedding & we carefully planned for this. We are still very happily married after 30 yrs together, 22 married and 6 kids later. We waited to have intercourse on our Wedding night.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

We met when he was 17, I was 23. We got married a couple months before he turned 19. I was pregnant at the time, but miscarried. No, we didn't get married because of the pregnancy. We were already planning to get married before we learned of the pregnancy. We have been married 12 years, have 3 kids now. We've had good and bad, but still very much in love with each other (even tho we both forgot that for awhile). Still together, still in love.


----------



## Thewife (Sep 3, 2007)

We met when I was 20 and he 28 married when I was 22 he 30. Had kids after a few years and total 14 years married. We are still happy.....and exploring new romantic tactics


----------



## Santa (May 31, 2012)

Married at 37 and had child 10 months later. lol


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Married at 25. I wanted a career so we waited 9 years before having kids. Happily married almost 21 years now and have 3 kids.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I was 29, wife was 27. Still happily married 25+ years later.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

First marriage I was 19 and divorced at 21. Very unhappily from the start. 

Second marriage at 26 and I could not be any happier 12 years later! He is an absolutely wonderful man. I wish I would of met him sooner in life, but he also was married prior to me. I brought a child into our marriage, he had none. My husband is a few years older then I and wanted so badly to have a family. That's what I gave him, a happy family none the less.


----------



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

Met at 15, married at 19. No kids. We've been married 11 years and are going through a divorce right now. No cheating, no beating, no horrible betrayals. . . we're just like siblings.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Met when I was 25 and he was 21. Got married at 26 and 22. Marriage lasted 24 years (if he keeps dragging his feet on collabrative divorce it could be 25). First child at 26, second at 32.


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

We started dating when I was 17, she was 16. Dated for 6 years, then got married. Waited 3 years before having kids.
20 years together as of last month, wedding anniversary is this month, our 14th.

We had a huge blow out fight on our first anniversary, wee didn't do squat, and I slept on the couch.... I've made sure all the others have been better!


----------



## swimmingaggie (Jun 1, 2012)

If we get married when we plan to (Jan 2013) I'll be 25 and he'll be 32. We met 3.5 years ago.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I was 33, he was 26. Almost three years married...(in about 2 weeks  )


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

I was 18 and she was 16 when we met, 21 and 19 when we got married. That was 28 years ago, and we're still working on the "happily ever after" part.


----------



## Mello_Yellow (Feb 22, 2012)

Too young. I was 22 (barely) and she was 20. Still in school, broke, and completely ignorant of the scope of marriage. 

Three kids and 16 years later...still together. Worth it, but it hasn't been easy.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Met my husband when I was 25. We moved in together about two years after that and we got married when I was 28. Though we have only been married for two years, we have been together for five.

We had some struggles while we were dating because my husband was immature and selfish. He came around after I put my foot down. Marriage has been very good to us-for such a young marriage, it are very solid. This is likely because we had lengthy discussions while we were engaged about important issues. We also know how to lean on each other during hard times.

For example, there have been several shootings in this city in the past 3 days. This morning, police were here because one of the shootings happened right in the building we live in. My husband has been very loving and supportive because I am scared. I can't wait until he gets home so we can cuddle.


----------



## Shiksa (Mar 2, 2012)

I was 28 he was 40. First marriage for both of us. Waited a few years to have kids. Been married 18 years. Ups and downs, but working on our marriage every day:smthumbup:


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

I was 32, H was 38... My first marriage, his 3rd ( I know, red flag)... been married 9 years... Now separated>>> We might make it to 10,,, but not happily together!!!


----------

